

The Next Web has just released official extension for Google Chrome - hackhead
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kdfocinodgkchekeanmhdlemdoonpodf

======
zeedotme
For the record, this is absolutely NOT us promoting the extension on here. I
assure you. /Zee.

